# Is it bad that I just want to share this experience? :)



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)

This is my first kidding experience. I have two beautiful Boers that are due anytime. They were with Jack (our buck) from August 1st until October, so could be any day. Sunday we moved them into our little make-shift kidding pens so they are warm. Its suppose to get down to -50 with wind chills tomorrow. I will post more pics along my journey, but the girls look healthy and HUGE! They are 1.5 years old and they are sisters, these are their first babies!!!


----------



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to our site with goat-lovers! Happy kidding season!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! Your two does look great. I hope they wait until after this cold snap to kid!

Don't forget to get them out of the kidding jugs for good exercise each day as that is what helps the kids get into birthing position.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, that is suggested for pregnant humans, too, isn't it?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to TGS, there's a lot of great information on cold weather kidding here. Enjoy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, there is no set number in kidding.
I have had first timers have a single, twins, trips. 
You never know.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

And i once had the kids born in a stable with minus 10° Celcius indoors. No problems, only with the water constantly freezing. The youngsters' first deed in life was to get themselves a thick pelt, they looked like jumping teddy bears all of them!

But I was not so glad about the land lord shutting off the power. This caused the old billy to get pneumonia and die.

Hey, I got this answer in the wrong thread! Should be in the Cold Weather Tread. Moderator, be free to move my entry!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Ours are usually twins, but I did have a first timer have 4 a couple of weeks ago. I want 2 every time. It is just easier for me.


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

Congratulations, waiting on babies is the hardest!!! 

Agree with the others above, they really need exercise while they are pregnant. It helps keep them healthy and make labor a little easier on them. Especially with no set due date I would prefer to keep them out in a bigger pen to be able to move around and lock them up when they show signs of being in labor


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

the nice thing about mother nature is that she doesn't like super cold weather. several years ago we had 6 days of -10 weather right in the middle of lambing season.
not a single lamb was born till the cold was about to break. between midnight and 2 AM i had 22 lambs born. it was -10 but by 6AM it was 15F
watch the barometric pressure when it is changing that is when you will kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Trollmor said:


> And i once had the kids born in a stable with minus 10° Celcius indoors. No problems, only with the water constantly freezing. The youngsters' first deed in life was to get themselves a thick pelt, they looked like jumping teddy bears all of them!
> 
> But I was not so glad about the land lord shutting off the power. This caused the old billy to get pneumonia and die.
> 
> Hey, I got this answer in the wrong thread! Should be in the Cold Weather Tread. Moderator, be free to move my entry!


 Do you have a link to that thread?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Do you have a link to that thread?


Not sure. Maybe this one?

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/keeping-a-goat-alone.142476/page-6#post-2198185

But things have changed for the goat in that thread. It could be another thread ... Anyone here who remembers about cold weather and deliveries?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, that one is a different subject.

Hopefully we can pen point it soon.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I feel we sort of hijack this thread now ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)

Schroeder_Farms said:


> This is my first kidding experience. I have two beautiful Boers that are due anytime. They were with Jack (our buck) from August 1st until October, so could be any day. Sunday we moved them into our little make-shift kidding pens so they are warm. Its suppose to get down to -50 with wind chills tomorrow. I will post more pics along my journey, but the girls look healthy and HUGE! They are 1.5 years old and they are sisters, these are their first babies!!!


Update, still no kids  In fact now one of them doesn't even look like she is pregnant lol. We have gotten to the point that they are free in their pen to roam about, no more locking up. The weather is much better. Some snow but not near as cold as it was.

So for you folks that are experts at this.....what does it mean when a goat doesn't look like she is pregnant anymore? She is still thick, and much bigger than normal, her teats (sp?) are larger, but still not a noticeable milk bag....I'm just hoping she IS pregnant  The other has quite a full milk bag and she is still showing a lot.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Closer to delivery they "drop" so to speak as the babies move into position, the doe appears hollowed out at the hips and is carrying much lower. Maybe this is what happened? But if she does not have any udder development she is not likely to be bred. 

What is the last possible due date?


----------



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Closer to delivery they "drop" so to speak as the babies move into position, the doe appears hollowed out at the hips and is carrying much lower. Maybe this is what happened? But if she does not have any udder development she is not likely to be bred.
> 
> What is the last possible due date?


I have to think back, but I think we pulled them out of the Buck pasture around October, so we still have a good month and half I think that she could still give birth. She is the one in the top picture. She started showing earlier and is a lot thicker than the other one. Diane, the other doe is bulging more at the sides than Jill. They just look different I guess.


----------



## Schroeder_Farms (May 14, 2018)

Guess who just arrived yesterday!! A sweet little girl! I named her Sweetpea


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cuuuuute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------

